# hay preservative applicator



## chewbacca2264 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just joined and looking to gain some insight. My parents and I own a small alpaca farm in upstate ny and started growing our own hay back in 05. We ended up planting orchard at 80%, and alfalfa at 20% as it makes a good mix for camelids. Problem is we are on top of a mountain and have had a heck of a time getting first cut hay dry. Usually second is not so bad but getting first early and dry has been elusive. We make small 50-60 pound square bales and I am interested in researching preservative application set ups. Problem is there is so little information on the web, and I am pretty good with google! Just wondering where I should look if anyone has any good resources or systems that they would suggest. I would like to research all set up possibilities including automatic with a moisture sensor. The only price I have found was over $2200 for an agco hay boss, but honestly it seemed overkill for us. BTW we use an older New Holland Baler with a kicker (can't remember what model but I think it is a 273), and should make between 3500 and 5000 bales a year. Because our set up is pretty small I was hoping to find an economical solution. Thanks for any help offered.

Tim


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

You can set with Silo-King and a gandy applicator for about $500 for the applicator. This is a manual system but will work well for you in your situation. I used this set up for 5 or 6 years until we went to an accumulator behind the baler.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

You could try harvest tech , They may have an option for you. 
THOMAS


----------



## chewbacca2264 (Feb 11, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> You can set with Silo-King and a gandy applicator for about $500 for the applicator. This is a manual system but will work well for you in your situation. I used this set up for 5 or 6 years until we went to an accumulator behind the baler.


Thanks,

I like the look of this unit, appears to be pretty solid. Would you mind telling me what product you used to apply with this set up. I am looking at a number of different options, just wondering what you had success with.

Tim


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

chewbacca2264 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I like the look of this unit, appears to be pretty solid. Would you mind telling me what product you used to apply with this set up. I am looking at a number of different options, just wondering what you had success with.
> 
> Tim


The product I use is Silo-King manufactured by Agri-King of Fulton, IL. The product is lactobacillus bacteria, mold & yeast inhibitor, anti-oxidants and enzymes. Hay can be baled safely up to 25% with a small square. Call 800-435-9560 for the area-manager closest to you.


----------



## chewbacca2264 (Feb 11, 2009)

I got a hold of one of the reps yesterday and am awaiting a call from the area rep from agri-king. It sounds like it might be about perfect for what we want. Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

My preference for dry hay would be to use a liquid product. Most dry products need moisture for activation, so if the hay is drier, the products are not as effective. Also, spraying the product on is more uniform and you'll have better coverage.

For a good liquid applicator, check out www.dohrmannenterprises.com They provide great equipment and service second to none. Applicators are relatively inexpensive and you'll get better coverage than with the dry applicators.


----------



## TooFast4U (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with ISF about liquid--I think it's a better way to go.

Also, about acid versus microbial products, I prefer buffered propionic acid for several reasons...

Microbials often give you better hay "color", as acid can lead to a duller, less-green color (important if you're selling the hay; not important if you're feeding it). But acid works on everything--it's _not_ species specific (or even genus-specific <g>). I can pull out of a field of alfalfa and into a field of orchardgrass or timothy or sorghum-sudangrass or teff, and not change the product I'm using...just change the rate relative to the moisture content of the hay.

Acid has no shelf-life problems. If it's 2 years old, it's still as good as what I can buy today.

Acid is more effective at high moisture levels. Microbials reach a plateau of effectiveness at a lower moisture content. (This usually isn't a problem, but can be for those times when black clouds on the horizon are forcing you to bale too-wet hay.)

Some people use microbials and have good success, but that technology will have to change a lot before I replace my propionic acid...

Oh, as for an equipment source, I think Ag Spray, Inc. in Hopkinsville, KY still sells an applicator (that's what I have, and where I still get parts). Phone: 800-637-7172.


----------



## ISF (Jun 4, 2008)

Some very good points regarding microbials. As with the acid products, Silo Guard has a 3 year shelf life. It too can be used on any type of hay that you're baling.

The big differences are no odor, no corrosion, worker safety (you can get it on you without any negative effects) and with hay moistures around 20% it's about 1/2 the cost of most acid products.


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> You can set with Silo-King and a gandy applicator for about $500 for the applicator. This is a manual system but will work well for you in your situation. I used this set up for 5 or 6 years until we went to an accumulator behind the baler.


just wondering why you stopped using preservative when you started using
an accumulator? ks


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> You can set with Silo-King and a gandy applicator for about $500 for the applicator. This is a manual system but will work well for you in your situation. I used this set up for 5 or 6 years until we went to an accumulator behind the baler.


I am wondering why the accumulator stopped you from using a preservative? I will be using the dry next season along with my accumulator. Much easier to handle, just grab a couple bags and go to the field. No mixing, no pumps,no min. use time after mixing, etc. Check locally for your Gandy box first. I put one ad on a local site and bought a NOS Gandy box for $100. I will be using Sila-Prime which cost $1/lb. 3 to 4 # per ton rate. Don't get much cheeper than that. Same set up a grower uses for hay he sells to Race Horse people and been doing it for many years. This is just my 2 ¢ worth and preference.


----------

